# Elysium: Neuer Sci-Fi-Streifen mit Matt Damon und Jodie Foster - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht



## Matthias Dammes (10. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Elysium: Neuer Sci-Fi-Streifen mit Matt Damon und Jodie Foster - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Elysium: Neuer Sci-Fi-Streifen mit Matt Damon und Jodie Foster - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht


----------



## Wamboland (10. April 2013)

Deponia - The Movie? 

Krass das die das jetzt schon verfilmen.


----------



## babajager (11. April 2013)

kein cruise kein dwayne the rock johnson in den hauptrollen?! könnte was werden.


----------

